# Mosquito updates



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Shunk last night and 1 this morning. Is it worth being their tonight ? I know everyone is hush hush about the eyes

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

neofishwebber said:


> Shunk last night and 1 this morning. Is it worth being their tonight ? I know everyone is hush hush about the eyes
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 You looking to catch fish or have someone to catch them for you? There is a difference.:B


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha i put in my time buddy . I fish itS my life . Just curious . I been out every day and to me it seems to be slowing. threw everything 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishing during the spawn is hit and miss, unless you're fishing the Sandusky or Maumee. Limits one day and nothing the next.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

walleye are being caught at skeeter right now, some at the causeway, some at the state park. evening hours are best from what my sources are saying. its not peek right now, but thats not to say it wont turn on on any certain day. when you see the ODNR nets in your butt should be walleye fishing..


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got 1 then 3 then 1 then skunked . I've been on the causeway

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

neofishwebber said:


> I've got 1 then 3 then 1 then skunked . I've been on the causeway
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


the only advise i can give you is to keep at it. im gonna pike fish for a few more days, but then i will be hitting some spots. there are places on the causeway that are better than others and very good just after dark.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

What are the regulations for walleye at mosquito? After we slam the pike (ha, ha) I'd like some eating walleye.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I saw a few guys up by the causeway wading today and they had a few. Looked like they were using jig and minnow.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what the water temp was this weekend?? Even though it is only 30 degrees out right now, this next week it suppose to be in the 50's and 60's. That should warm that water up some. And will only get those fish moving in better...


----------



## broon76 (Mar 28, 2012)

I was wondering about the water temp too. The Army Corp phone message hasn't been working for a while.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Main lake was 37.5 yesterday but seemed to be dropping when the big waves started.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

Went this morning water visibility was poor got one hit it was a small eye about 10-12 "

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

That lake got dirty fast yesterday once the wind started blowing straight North.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

No luck for me this evening. Low winds in the am water should clear up. Anyone else

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

@webber, what were you using? I got 3 nice size on a #5 countdown perch colored rap, with slow retrieval in about 5 feet of water. I'm going to try jig and minnow today because of the higher temp. Let me know


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

When you going iM only able to go in the evening . I was using raps but for got my box of them only had a few smaller ones with me but the wind was bad so i switched to jig 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

In still young and wanna run the whole lake in an hour. Caught my self going way to fast on the retrive. Good advice. Just a very hard habbit. To break . Due to bass fishing i think 

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

somachin said:


> @webber, what were you using? I got 3 nice size on a #5 countdown perch colored rap, with slow retrieval in about 5 feet of water. I'm going to try jig and minnow today because of the higher temp. Let me know


When you say jig and minnow do you mean a floating jig head on a Lindy type setup?


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

Jig and minnow for walleye means 1/8 oz jig and a twister tail and a minnow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I like jig with the biggest minnow i can find hooked in the mouth and out thru the top of the head. I don't use a twister tail with a minnow.


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

If your willing to make a drive, duck and drake bait shop on lake rd in Andover has the best bait in the area. She has 3 seperate bath tubs for small medium and large.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Best bait by Mosquito is on the corner of 88 & 45 at the old feed place. Guy has small medium large and extra large plus the cheapest shiners around. Great guys and they really hook you up. No counting there and best prices around. Duck and Drake is my go to place for Pymatuning. Both places have the best service around.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Do u keep the jig bouncing te bottom or keep it off the bottom


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is only one way to find out and that is to experiment both ways. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

Did anyone head out tonight? I got 1 and probably messed up by not taking minnows. There was a lot of movement in about 3 feet of water as soon as the sun went down.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Waded north end by bouys nothing except for weed still kinda chilly might take boat out tomorrow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't be afraid to use half a night crawler on jig fished like minnows they work very well also


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you try crawlers today? I usually don't switch to the worm until water temp is over 50.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

We used rapalas and jig and minnow, wish pymo was opened up


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't yet but haven't tried for walleye yet if nothing else is working you can usually get a bite or two on a half crawler


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

2 for 4 today jigging vib e 3-4 fow


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

y-town said:


> 2 for 4 today jigging vib e 3-4 fow


What size Vibe?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

neofishwebber said:


> In still young and wanna run the whole lake in an hour. Caught my self going way to fast on the retrive. Good advice. Just a very hard habbit. To break . Due to bass fishing i think
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


At this time of year and with the temps right now, you need to really slow it down. Go as slow as you can, and then cut that speed in half! lol


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Crg2 said:


> Do u keep the jig bouncing te bottom or keep it off the bottom


It's more l;ike a short drag, pause and drag it again. Keep the bait in contact with the bottom. And do this really slowly! Keep the rod tip at 10-clock and keep your line tight to the jig and minnow. You'll fill the pick up.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lawman60 said:


> It's more l;ike a short drag, pause and drag it again. Keep the bait in contact with the bottom. And do this really slowly! Keep the rod tip at 10-clock and keep your line tight to the jig and minnow. You'll fill the pick up.


Thank you good sir


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Lawman60 said:


> It's more l;ike a short drag, pause and drag it again. Keep the bait in contact with the bottom. And do this really slowly! Keep the rod tip at 10-clock and keep your line tight to the jig and minnow. You'll fill the pick up.



Hi John,,, You'll have to show me how, PLEASE! 
If your truck is down, I'll pick ya up.?
HELP!!! 

We skunked out yesterday. Trolled EVERYTHING, pert-near everywhere!
Casted the East side shallows WAY North, Buy 'Your' spot, and way down outside the yaught club.
Not a tap.
Water was +- 44* VERY muddy and FULL OF FLOATING WEEDS, LEAVES & STICKS. A REAL MESS!
Many fish rolling/ playing around in 2' OW,,,,??????????
We couldn't even SNAG ONE!

OBTW,,, We did see about 4 eyes caught by N East side waders,,,, looked small.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I went out last night for a Lil while at sunset. SE side of the lake.... Every one sure has the bug! There where 20-30 guys lined up shore fishing / wading the dam area! 

I fished jigs, vibes and minnow tight lined. Missed on fast hit on my bottom rig. Not another bite and saw none caught around me either. In hind sight I KNOW I was working my bait to fast! Saw a few rollers in around 2-4 FOW... Definitely time to keep at it, they are there... It's just getting them to bite!


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Im hoping the water clears up by the weekend. Im planning the maiden voyage on Sunday. Its almost a 2 hour drive for me so id appreciate updates if anyone else is out there this week.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> Im hoping the water clears up by the weekend. Im planning the maiden voyage on Sunday. Its almost a 2 hour drive for me so id appreciate updates if anyone else is out there this week.



Wow! 2 hrs,,,, Just my #.01 (I don't know nut'n for sure, lol) I fish Skeeter alot, but if I lived where you do,,, I'd be head'n to those lakes like SE of Salt Fork.  OR Coshocton area rivers OR Alum!

But ya just never know,,,, in a WARM, wind-less week, the water might warm/ clear up and the Skeeter eyes just might be ON FIRE.
Till then, I'll be DOWN THE RIVER!

Oh ya,,, FYI Matt, neighbor Rick was on the SW boat docks yesterday afternoon,,,, he seen a handfull of specks caught,,,, "all small, most likely males".


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice! I was thinking that specs should be showing up there pretty soon! I know I'm with you on the river... I have minnows out back at work right now... I'm bet leaving early, about 2 and heading down. It's A PERFECT walleye day


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> Im hoping the water clears up by the weekend. Im planning the maiden voyage on Sunday. Its almost a 2 hour drive for me so id appreciate updates if anyone else is out there this week.


i was at skeeter yesterday from 11 am till dark 3 fish total. we trolled for a few hours then jigged.. water is dirty but fishable ,and wont get any better with the rain by the weekend. its a gamble either way but the water temp needs to come up a few more degrees and it will be better.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

SeA nYmPhO said:


> Im hoping the water clears up by the weekend. Im planning the maiden voyage on Sunday. Its almost a 2 hour drive for me so id appreciate updates if anyone else is out there this week.


Salty Fork for them crap lobsters. Maybe do some squatch callin when deep in the coves.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Wow! 2 hrs,,,, Just my #.01 (I don't know nut'n for sure, lol) I fish Skeeter alot, but if I lived where you do,,, I'd be head'n to those lakes like SE of Salt Fork.  OR Coshocton area rivers OR Alum!
> 
> But ya just never know,,,, in a WARM, wind-less week, the water might warm/ clear up and the Skeeter eyes just might be ON FIRE.
> Till then, I'll be DOWN THE RIVER!
> ...


OK i exaggerated a little. It takes me an hour and a half to get to Mosquito. Alum is definately a 2 hour drive. I like fishing rivers but I am not familiar enough with any of them. I like to fish only a couple lakes each year and try to figure them out. I like the different scenery at other lakes but I dont have a ton of time to put into figuring out where the fish are at.


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

I live 5 min from mosquito and fish it quite often but right now this lake is not worthy of a 1 and half drive. Especially if we get the thunderstorm on Friday they are calling for. This lake gets murky fast!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

